

Google Analytics Graphs Play Music - April Fools - mainevent
http://willjennings.net/album/google#ps-img-448000

======
mainevent
You select an instrument and it plays according to the graph displayed. Am
seeing this on the main vistors overview page of the standard reporting tab of
the new analytics version.

